# Drug free user statistics.



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

Seriously? No E's consider themselves drug-free except ENFP? Where are you guys?

......Oh wait, nevermind. 

INFJ here, and drugs and me don't mix as a rule. I'm an HSP and can't afford to risk it. I have to be careful even with taking regular medicine, as I get easily drowsy or nauseous or even close to a high if I don't take the ~perfect~ amount.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Spades said:


> You have yet to be inspired by them? Really? Are you sure you even _know_ they use drugs recreationally?
> 
> Also, you are using a TV example which was made to demonstrate the worst of the worst? *And*, "you heard some places". Yes, real verifiable. Complete nonsense. Also, comparing heroin addicts to occasional pot smokers? Yeah, _so_ similar.


Well, how can I know what to believe without even touching drugs? I've heard friends describe some people they knew that messed with LSD a lot in the 60s, and their brains were consequentally pretty fried in more recent years. I don't think my friend was kidding about this. I know a few recreational drug users and...well, these people definitely changed from how I remembered them (mainly pot users), although there's no straight guarantee on how each person will react, of course. I've read places that some chemical components of heroin and LSD can possibly have health benefits, while I also remember reading somewhere that getting high can kill brain cells due to the free radicals that they create, in addition to those that you loose with age and even just mild drugs, like vaccinations can do this.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Well, how can I know what to believe without even touching drugs? I've heard friends describe some people they knew that messed with LSD a lot in the 60s, and their brains were consequentally pretty fried in more recent years. I don't think my friend was kidding about this. I know a few recreational drug users and...well, these people definitely changed from how I remembered them (mainly pot users), although there's no straight guarantee on how each person will react, of course. I've read places that some chemical components of heroin and LSD can possibly have health benefits, while I also remember reading somewhere that getting high can kill brain cells due to the free radicals that they create, in addition to those that you loose with age and even just mild drugs, like vaccinations can do this.


Once again, something you heard from friends does not count as evidence, only bias. LSD is not neurotoxic so it does _not_ fry your brain. Drugs that _are_ neurotoxic can kill brain cells, but the noticeable effect of this takes quite some heavy or extensive use to be apparent. Sorry for my snappy response, I just felt personally offended. I choose to associate only with friends who are intelligent, inspirational, wise, etc, and it just so happens that definitely more than half of them use "drugs" responsibly. (Note that I'm not using this as evidence for my point however).

I can elaborate more objectively at a later time. Off to T'ai Chi~


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Pot isnt a drug, its your friend. I live in Canada and if i had to deal with being cooped up in the house all day due to the sometimes harsh winter season, without pot, I'd go crazy. If i was in a warmer climate i might not be such a big stoner. Looking outside and seeing white all over the ground is the biggest reason for me to roll up a joint. If i could look out my window to always see sunshine and palm trees, then I would choose a walk in the hot sun and beautiful environment rather than painting baked with my boyfriend indoors as an escape from the cold... Although we have created a few masterpieces  When it comes to alcohol I'll have a glass of wine from time to time, I'm not a big fan of getting sloppy drunk.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Ooopppsss... I fucked up your poll. :sad: I voted before I saw that you, for whatever reason, consider Nicotine as a drug in this poll.


----------



## Matt Cork (Feb 17, 2012)

The misconception about drugs boggles my mind. I could go on and on about why certain drugs are ok and how moderation plays a huge factor. Also, anyone who is over the age of 21 and has never tried any mind altering substances is missing out on a lot of things and I would consider them extremely close-minded. 

Now if we wanna talk about heroin and cocaine and all the really hard shit then yea I agree those are bad. Not only will they destroy your body extremely quickly they are also extremely addictive. Weed however has no harmful effects on the body other than the issue of inhaling smoke which is bad no matter what it is and alcohol which is proven to be fine in moderation. 

"Drugs" is very broad. Caffeine is a drug as well as aspirin.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Matt Cork said:


> The misconception about drugs boggles my mind. I could go on and on about why certain drugs are ok and how moderation plays a huge factor. Also, anyone who is over the age of 21 and has never tried any mind altering substances is missing out on a lot of things and I would consider them extremely close-minded.
> 
> Now if we wanna talk about heroin and cocaine and all the really hard shit then yea I agree those are bad. Not only will they destroy your body extremely quickly they are also extremely addictive. Weed however has no harmful effects on the body other than the issue of inhaling smoke which is bad no matter what it is and alcohol which is proven to be fine in moderation.
> 
> "Drugs" is very broad. Caffeine is a drug as well as aspirin.


I disagree with this completely. While I don't do any drugs now (except nicotine, according to the OP :laughing, hell, I don't even drink. Nevertheless, in the past I used to drink a lot and use a lot of different drugs, including harder drugs and all sorts of pills. Honestly, I see absolutely nothing beneficial to doing drugs. While I think that they should all be legalized (it isn't my business what you do), I don't see any benefit whatsoever to actually doing them. All they do is weaken/numb your mind, and some of them are very addictive and dangerous. You're basically paying a lot of money to be dumber for a short period of time, partially senseless depending on the drug, and you're risking your well-being.


----------



## Matt Cork (Feb 17, 2012)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I disagree with this completely. While I don't do any drugs now (except nicotine, according to the OP :laughing, hell, I don't even drink. Nevertheless, in the past I used to drink a lot and use a lot of different drugs, including harder drugs and all sorts of pills. Honestly, I see absolutely nothing beneficial to doing drugs. While I think that they should all be legalized (it isn't my business what you do), I don't see any benefit whatsoever to actually doing them. All they do is weaken/numb your mind, and some of them are very addictive and dangerous. You're basically paying a lot of money to be dumber for a short period of time, partially senseless depending on the drug, and you're risking your well-being.


I have no problems with people who have tried certain drugs and decided it isn't their thing. The problem I have is people making a bunch of claims of how bad they are without ever trying them. I respect your opinion to not use them and not caring that others do.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I don't take any prescriptions or do street drugs, so I consider myself drug free.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Matt Cork said:


> I have no problems with people who have tried certain drugs and decided it isn't their thing. The problem I have is people making a bunch of claims of how bad they are without ever trying them. I respect your opinion to not use them and not caring that others do.


Well thank you, I'm certainly not a republican style anti-drug propagandist or anything. :laughing: And I certainly don't appreciate the lies they tell to keep people from doing drugs (or having sex for that matter). Nearly everything taught in the schools about drugs, tobacco, alcohol, sex, birth control, etc. is nothing but absurd propaganda. I think they should tell the truth, but at the same time I agree that young people probably shouldn't be doing most of these things. I've known far too many people who died from overdoses, who are in prison largely because of drugs, who had kids as young teens, who have lifelong STDs, etc. so I see where they are coming from by trying to prevent kids from doing these things, I just don't like the way they go about it.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I disagree with this completely. While I don't do any drugs now (except nicotine, according to the OP :laughing, hell, I don't even drink. Nevertheless, in the past I used to drink a lot and use a lot of different drugs, including harder drugs and all sorts of pills. Honestly, I see absolutely nothing beneficial to doing drugs. While I think that they should all be legalized (it isn't my business what you do), I don't see any benefit whatsoever to actually doing them. All they do is weaken/numb your mind, and some of them are very addictive and dangerous. You're basically paying a lot of money to be dumber for a short period of time, partially senseless depending on the drug, and you're risking your well-being.


Nicotine *is* a drug, and it's addictive at that! =P

I respectfully disagree with your post though. It of course depends on what drugs you are talking about, but certain people _do_ benefit from certain ones. I respect the fact that you have tried and decided they weren't for you though. Every chemical affects individuals differently.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Spades said:


> Nicotine *is* a drug, and it's addictive at that! =P
> 
> I respectfully disagree with your post though. It of course depends on what drugs you are talking about, but certain people _do_ benefit from certain ones. I respect the fact that you have tried and decided they weren't for you though. Every chemical affects individuals differently.


Of course it's a drug! :laughing: But when most people say "drugs" they aren't talking about cigarettes, or alcohol, or caffeine for that matter. :laughing:

I also agree that certain people do benefit from drugs, mostly in a medicinal way (like cancer patients smoking weed), and some in a less medicinal way. But generally speaking, I don't see many positives for the majority of people using them.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Of course it's a drug! :laughing: But when most people say "drugs" they aren't talking about cigarettes, or alcohol, or caffeine for that matter. :laughing:


Well, they should be. There is no magical line that legality makes between what counts, especially when all three of those things are addictive.



Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> I also agree that certain people do benefit from drugs, mostly in a medicinal way (like cancer patients smoking weed), and some in a less medicinal way. But generally speaking, I don't see many positives for the majority of people using them.


Again, I can't argue for or against your point because "drugs" is too general, and "positive" is too general. My personal use has overall been an extremely positive choice, but I can see how if I got into using Cocaine for example, it wouldn't be so dandy. (I've tried, and there is little gain for me, but Freud would tell you otherwise (I believe some of his books were cocaine-induced...don't quote me on this though)). Heh.

Mystical Experiences Occasioned by the Hallucinogen Psilocybin Lead to Increases in the Personality Domain of Openness


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm an elephant and you can kill me with tranquilizers. That's my opinion on most drugs.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> I'm an elephant and you can kill me with tranquilizers. That's my opinion on most drugs.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

PurpleTree said:


>


neither. its my opinion on most drugs


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Matt Cork said:


> I have no problems with people who have tried certain drugs and decided it isn't their thing. The problem I have is people making a bunch of claims of how bad they are without ever trying them.


That's like saying, "You can't claim cutting yourself is bad until you try it!" 

@ OP: It's unfortunate you are including alcohol and caffeine in this poll. I have like two drinks a month and drink coffee when I need it, usually once per week. I consider myself drug-free though. Props to those who are _truly_ drug-free, according to those standards.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

So.... is caffeine and/or medicines being included as drugs in the poll or not? That's all I do....


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> So.... is caffeine and/or medicines being included as drugs in the poll or not? That's all I do....


They shouldn't, because they aren't being used recreationally (well, caffeine is a grey area).


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Spades said:


> Anyway, this poll won't be representative considering the already skewed population of certain types on PerC.


I only stopped by to say this, and you already said it. XD


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> They shouldn't, because they aren't being used recreationally (well, caffeine is a grey area).


Caffeine is a bit of a grey area there, but then (1) I don't think I really use caffeine 'recreationally' if I use it just enough to keep more alert and focused, and (2) going by the standard that I would be laughed at in most circles by calling myself a "drug user" because of my daily coffee, I'd say I'm relatively drug free 

The same could be said for nicotine and alcohol, just to a much lesser extent. But those are more solidly _recreational_ drugs. It is all so very relative though....


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I have chosen not to use drugs because I used to have a drinking
and drug problem. 

But it has been very, very hard as of late to stick to it- even though
I have been totally clean for nearly five years and am still really
serious about staying on.

On top of that, I just got a new job and they're all 'wine crazy' there,
and almost shit bricks when I told them I didn't drink when they were
trying to get me to. Then they badgered me about "Why?" I politely
refused to answer until they got it through their heads that I wasn't
going to.

But, damn- I swear it feels like in my moment of weakness, everyone
on the planet is waving booze and drugs in my face.

sigh. poor baby. ha ha ha


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh well... then I can go on:

I also don't take any prescription dugs!

I avoid pain killers - I have only taken pain killers once in my life even though I was really scared by them...but the pain was just horrible.... so...

let's see... what else... hmm...
Oh yeah.. about tea... I rarely drink tea. I have drunk tea every day for some time... but only because I had read that it was supposed to be healthy. It didn't make me especially awake or anything. And I stopped again months ago. Don't remember the reason why. xD

I have been very sweet free too (after having had a overdosis sweets for years)... But I started eating sweets again...though not overly excessively... so anything else? :tongue:


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

PlushWitch said:


> Oh well... then I can go on:
> 
> I also don't take any prescription dugs!
> 
> ...


Don't drink tea either, just peppermint, cammomile and other caffeine non containing hot beverages.

@FreeSpirit I got over that bit when I started quitting. At first it was awful as well, but since I work in a night club I have really seen what booze and drugs do and no one can prove me otherwise. Actually I love to see people reactions to the "I don't drink." sentence. It is just pure incomprehension.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> Once again, something you heard from friends does not count as evidence, only bias. LSD is not neurotoxic so it does not fry your brain. Drugs that are neurotoxic can kill brain cells, but the noticeable effect of this takes quite some heavy or extensive use to be apparent. Sorry for my snappy response, I just felt personally offended. I choose to associate only with friends who are intelligent, inspirational, wise, etc, and it just so happens that definitely more than half of them use "drugs" responsibly. (Note that I'm not using this as evidence for my point however).


Ah, that's interesting about LSD. You're working to be a chemist, right? So, I'm wondering, do you have some insider knowledge of drugs like LSD? In that case, I assume that you might be a pretty credible source. Perhaps some of the drug users I know are not very responsible with them, which wouldn't be surprising. I definitely didn't mean to attack all drug users in my last post, but that's just what I'm accustomed to based on the ones I know IRL.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Ah, that's interesting about LSD. You're working to be a chemist, right? So, I'm wondering, do you have some insider knowledge of drugs like LSD? In that case, I assume that you might be a pretty credible source. Perhaps some of the drug users I know are not very responsible with them, which wouldn't be surprising. I definitely didn't mean to attack all drug users in my last post, but that's just what I'm accustomed to based on the ones I know IRL.


You're still in high school right? Yeah, I'm actually not surprised that a lot of people you know aren't responsible. Once you get to university, you will find the more responsible ones 

I'm...somewhat credible I guess. I still have a lot to learn though =) I'm the president of this club at my university right now: BAC | Bioactive Compounds Club | dispensers of drug knowledge – promoters of drug awareness so I can't help but defend my views with credible knowledge.


----------



## KaileneDanae (Dec 1, 2011)

I feel like I'm the rare ENTP who has not even attempted to experiment with anything- alcohol, drugs, you name it. I'm hyped up enough without it


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

I think this poll turned out great, especially for INTJ drug free people (me including), ENTP and ENFP are supposed to be INTJs match and it is quite nice to know that drug free ENFPs and ENTPs exist. 

People, what is your analysis?

I think it is quite obvious that being an I and/or N gives way higher possibility of being absent from drugs.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> No drug free extroverts?  Or just no extroverts that vote on polls? :laughing:


I used to be really straight-edgy in school, but all kinds of personal bullshit changed that pretty quickly, so I guess you could say I used to be. I even had that attitude of superiority about it too. Well, I sort of do now still but only because I don't understand the addictive personality perspective. Just because I can take "normally" addictive things doesn't mean I'm better than anyone else. I actually applaud people who can do the SXE thing their whole lives so long as they aren't being a pain in my ass doing it (preachy, anally retentive, bitchy, etc like _some_ are) :laughing: Had I not the issues I did have, I'd be doing it again now. I see enough addicts around to make me feel the way I do. 

God that was hard 1-handed...

And yeah, sugar is THE worst!



xKZx said:


> People, what is your analysis?
> 
> I think it is quite obvious that being an I and/or N gives way higher possibility of being absent from drugs.


Ask the INTPs about this. The drug threads are full of them (and me )



PlushWitch said:


> I also don't take any prescription dugs!
> 
> I avoid pain killers - I have only taken pain killers once in my life even though I was really scared by them...but the pain was just horrible.... so...


This is actually a good example (not judgement) of taking it too far that I wanted to add, but my hand makes me too unwilling atm :laughing:


----------



## Thorndrop (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't drink, smoke or do drugs. I've tried alcohol and don't particularly enjoy it. I can't even breathe properly around smoke, so I'd never even consider that. And drugs just don't appeal. Unless you count caffeine. I do love my tea, though I don't need caffeine to function.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

xKZx said:


> I am interested which MBTI types choose not to consume drugs.
> 
> If you consider yourself drug free [no alcohol, pot, nicotine, maybe even caffeine or any other substances], pick your type.


Now you just need to gather empirical evidence which states that X MBTI types responds to these polls, and that Y MBTI types lie in such polls


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

Revenant said:


> Now you just need to gather empirical evidence which states that X MBTI types responds to these polls, and that Y MBTI types lie in such polls


I think I just should make a poll asking "Do you respond do polls?"


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

i'm the only drug free estp so far... winner!


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Caffeine and alcohol for me. And I'm perfectly happy with it.

I've done pot, but I can't (or shouldn't) smoke because of my asthma, and the big appeal of it for me is sitting and smoking with friends...so it's not something I'm in the habit of doing, certainly.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

nádej said:


> Caffeine and alcohol for me. And I'm perfectly happy with it.
> 
> I've done pot, but I can't (or shouldn't) smoke because of my asthma, and the big appeal of it for me is sitting and smoking with friends...so it's not something I'm in the habit of doing, certainly.



Pot can actually help asthma  if you use a vaporizer it will dilate your bronchioles allowing you to breathe easier.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Dylio said:


> Pot can actually help asthma  if you use a vaporizer it will dilate your bronchioles allowing you to breathe easier.


I know and I've done that, but the biggest appeal of pot for me is sitting around smoking a joint with my friends. Which does _not_ help my asthma, as much as I wish it did. :/


----------



## scott (Feb 7, 2012)

I assumed we were speaking of illegal drugs...

If not i'm guilty of nicotine and alcohol intake!


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

scott said:


> I assumed we were speaking of illegal drugs...
> 
> If not i'm guilty of nicotine and alcohol intake!


GUILTY!! [read in voice of P. Griffin]


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't smoke or drink for health reasons. But I do enjoy a good caffeine kick and I'm addicted to tea. I've never really bothered to try smoking/alcohol, though I did get high a couple of times with alcohol and then sing loudly and out of tune, and once I was in a closed room with a bunch of joint-smokers and started giggling uncontrollably. Sadly that is the extent of my escapades with drugs.


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm certainly drug free, but not stimulant free. I don't go near cannabis or opiates, but if you're between my Scotch or coffee and me on my day off, I will end you with extreme prejudice.


----------



## xwhitecrayonx (Dec 31, 2011)

I've never smoked, drank, or done illegal drugs and don't really have any desire to. I have coffee every once in a while, though.


----------



## xKZx (Feb 17, 2012)

xwhitecrayonx said:


> I've never smoked, drank, or done illegal drugs and don't really have any desire to. I have coffee every once in a while, though.


I see your user name stars and ends with an "X". I see what you did there.


----------



## Musician6120 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've never used street drugs and I've had about 2 dozen alcoholic drinks in my life. I resent the fact that many employers drug test as a condition of employment. There are many factors that go into the making of a 'bad' employee and to pick just one that doesn't even automatically constitute a bad employee is asinine.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Nope, I enjoy alcohol and caffeine too much to be drug-free. I haven't tried anything else though.
It's weird that those aren't considered drugs despite the fact that they are. Imagine if cocaine or ecstasy weren't considered drugs.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Armed Politicker said:


> I'm certainly drug free, but not stimulant free. I don't go near cannabis or opiates, but if you're between my Scotch or coffee and me on my day off, I will end you with extreme prejudice.


Contradiction, are you a cop?

Booze and coffe are both serious drugs.



Musician6120 said:


> I've never used street drugs and I've had about 2 dozen alcoholic drinks in my life. I resent the fact that many employers drug test as a condition of employment. There are many factors that go into the making of a 'bad' employee and to pick just one that doesn't even automatically constitute a bad employee is asinine.


I do too, how the heck can this possibly be their business.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Drug-free, INTJ.


----------



## yesterlove (Jun 23, 2012)

INTJ and straight edge, though I do not abstain from caffeine (I need my tea)!


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

INFP and drug free...for now. 

Alchohol, Coffee and Cigarettes seem pointless to me. 

I'd never touch heroin or morphine (for recreational purposes.) as they destroy lives.

I don't think I'd enjoy cocaine.

LSD...well....that one seems tempting. :tongue:


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm confused about the point of this. Since it's already a given that the results will be skewed and relatively worthless, the only point I can see is everyone sitting around talking about all those fun drugs they don't do. 

Uhh... lame?

Edit: Or hating on "drug" users. That's a possibility.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Recreationally, I'm clean, albeit duly eager to try DMT.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

I can drink coffee, but it's usually only once a month if at all - no addiction whatsoever. I must be close to getting asthma too (it runs in the family), because I can't handle cigarette smoke at all. As for alcohol: I puke it up after even a drop of it gets on my tongue. I've tried a sip of rum, bourbon, beer, vodka, and some sweet alcoholic beverage; the results are always the same. My body just rejects it, for some reason.

I only remember to take an allergy pill once every couple of months, and I take ibuprofen only once a week or so. And if sweets are considered a drug, I'm probably more addicted to salt, since I prefer pretzels or crackers on a more daily basis. I also have a craving for waffles and maple syrup all the time... what the hell? :laughing:


----------



## babayaga94 (May 30, 2012)

For this poll to show an accurate result you need an equal number of people from each mbti type that votes.

As for me:

I did some drugs but noone of the are very hard drugs tho: anti-depressants, alcohol, marihuana, nicotine and loads of energy drinks (coffeine and taurine)

Now all I do is drink coffe all the time and drink alcohol sometimes. But it is tempting to be completly clean.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Drugs have become such a huge part of the culture, even the so called "moralist" types are going to house a lot of members who have tried them, or still do them.

l just don't think type has a lot to do with it these days, it's not necessarily rebellious anymore.

l do think xNxPs may be most likely to experiment with psychedelic drugs. My phase for all drugs is over so l voted for drug free but tl think the results will be all over the place and not really indicative of type anyway.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting. Two weeks ago, I would've been able to answer this poll. But I recently took up drinking. However, I don't drink to the point where I get drunk and I only drink once a week. :/


----------



## lovestyle (May 6, 2010)

I drink socially on occasion, but only like... birthdays and stuff, because otherwise I don't enjoy spending the money to drink. Even then, it's only wine coolers, which I drink because they taste good, rather than to get drunk-- I don't enjoy the feeling of not being in complete control.

I consume way less caffeine than I used to because coffee is starting to upset my stomach. I do drink all kinds of tea, though.


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

INFP, caffeine's my drug. I also drink alcohol, but not regularly or in great amounts (few exceptions, which I mostly regret, lol).


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

Drugs are amazing


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

FreeSpirit said:


> I have chosen not to use drugs because I used to have a drinking
> and drug problem.
> 
> But it has been very, very hard as of late to stick to it- even though
> ...


Stay strong and just say no. You respect that they drink so they should respect that you don't. They probably wouldn't imagine you have struggled with it in the past and they don't need to know anyway. Just have fun. You can always limit your socializing if it puts you in a precarious situation.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am sort of drug free.
Occasionally, I have a glass of wine. Wine is actually food but some people consider it to be a "drug."
Sometimes I have caffeine in the form of... mmm... chocolate.
When I have a headache, I take ibuprofin. 
So I didn't vote.
I am an esfp.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't drink, takes drugs, smoke or drink anything with high caffine levels (most stuff has it in, even food).


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Drug free enfp


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Not drug free it seems xD. I smoke, drink alcohol and very rarely do other stuff - haven't done so in ages now though...


----------



## Larxene (Nov 24, 2011)

This website is overrepresented by certain types so you may get more responses from those types. This does not necessarily mean that those types are more likely to be drug free.

Aside from that, only those who are drug free will respond. Since you do not know the population size of each type here, you also do not know how large is the drug free population within each type. That means that this poll has very limited generalizability.

A better method of investigating this is to randomly select at least 30 individuals of each type and ask those who are drug free to vote. 30 is the absolute minimum size for the sample to be considered large. You can deduce the number of drug users as long as you know the number of people you enlisted within each type.

The problem with this suggested method is time and effort. Also, it does not control for sex/gender. It also does not consider the possibility that drug users are more likely to use the internet and surf this website.


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm drug free. However I do drink maybe once every 6 months.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

"Non-drinkers were found to score lower on levels of extraversion (Rodgers, Korten, Jorm, Christensen, Henderson & Jacomb, 2000)."

If there's formal research on usage of illegal drugs, it probably has a similar conclusion.

I am drug- and alcohol-free.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm deeply confused as to how wine does not qualify as a drug. Dyonysus is dissapointed in you


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Dope Amine said:


> I'm deeply confused as to how wine does not qualify as a drug. Dyonysus is dissapointed in you


I suppose there does need to be a line drawn somewhere - caffeine is definitely a drug, and I drank tea a few days ago. Therefore, I lied when I answered that I was drug-free.


----------



## Dope Amine (Feb 16, 2012)

Prof. Song said:


> I suppose there does need to be a line drawn somewhere - caffeine is definitely a drug, and I drank tea a few days ago. Therefore, I lied when I answered that I was drug-free.


If someone was *acctually* drug free I would be deeply surprised. Especially depending on your definition of drug. There are amino acids in your food that change your mind and body. Are they drugs?


----------



## Insane Sanity (Jun 30, 2012)

I tried smoking cig and drank, but it wasn't for me. I'm not inclined to either.


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

Dope Amine said:


> If someone was *acctually* drug free I would be deeply surprised. Especially depending on your definition of drug. There are amino acids in your food that change your mind and body. Are they drugs?


If they're necessary for normal functioning, I would say not. But that is what I meant when I said that a line had to be drawn somewhere.


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Not drug free INTP.

I drink coffee regularly. I'm most likely addicted to it.


----------



## ModernVisage (Apr 2, 2012)

People should be inclined to want a Psilocybin/LSD/Mescaline experience once in their life. Please do not reject the Idea that this no ways can emit a radiant brilliance from a neurological interaction. Being prone to risks, I have experience taking them. Lay low in a calm environment because complexity will shed from all objects. Close your eyes for a meditative bliss. Always know the visions are induced by a chemical and that the perspective/attitude unity is extremely powerful. Let your mind stretch and the past scars fade.

I salute the divinity within you.


----------



## gh0st (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't do drugs... and don't plan on ever doing them.


----------



## littledazed (Jul 19, 2012)

how interesting! i am suprised at the variabilities within the introverts. i imagined there would be less. i wonder why INTJ's have such a significantly higher percentage.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

Jinny Seo said:


> how interesting! i am suprised at the variabilities within the introverts. i imagined there would be less. i wonder why INTJ's have such a significantly higher percentage.


I imagine introverts succumb to peer pressure less often.

Now me and the 17 other drug-free ENFPs are going to go act hyperactive because everyone thinks we're on drugs anyway.


----------

